# Bit Holders or Long Bits



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

What camp do you fall in. Long Bits or just a long bit holder...

The majority of my fastener is Torx *GRX* and slowly finishing off my square drives.

I do have long bits for the squares.
For the GRK's, I'm using Wiha torx bits on a Wera bit holder.
Looking to get more compact with a 1 piece bit.

Have yet to find any good quality long bits in the Torx - either by Apex, Wiha or Wera...(preferred selections of bits).

Curious what's you go to stash/method on driver bits


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> What camp do you fall in. Long Bits or just a long bit holder...
> 
> The majority of my fastener is Torx *GRX* and slowly finishing off my square drives.
> 
> ...


Bit holders, but I keep long bits because sometimes bit holders are too fat.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bit holders, 1" bit inserts are much cheaper. The holders last..... well until I loose them.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I prefer long bits and no holder as they are thinner and give me a better view. I do use holders sometimes, though. Haven't found any bits that are exceptional, though. I just change them as needed.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't like to skimp in bits....they either work or frustrate the **** out of you.

The ones I prefer (wiha, wera) don't make them in long lengths. Grrrr.

So I either use the fatty rapidator holder or the old skool metal collar 1 piece holders.
Bought a Wiha, worst $16+ bit holder I ever spent...


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I like my bit holder if I have to change between several bits, if I know I am driving several dozen screws of the same size I usually go for a long bit.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I like to have both around. My longest bit is longer than a my longest bit holder. Don't have to get all up inside casework when your slaming boxes.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

A bit holder also doubles as an emergency 1/4" nut driver.:whistling


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Always 2" or longer. Want the best driver bits for grk? Buy the grk driver bits. If you're going into real hard material with the t-10 and you're using an impact you'll probably break the tip, use a predrill to prevent breaking the tip.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

GRK bits are like a 6/10 when you compare them to a Apex, Wera or Wiha bit IMO


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

When I say Apex, I'm talking Apex *grade* of yesteryears, I'm not sure how they are under the Danahar brand umbrella


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I prefer long bits.I use a lot of screws in channel, soffit j and siding. Bit holders are just to bulky for what I do. Although I do have some holders for special extra long reach work.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Wera magnetic bit holder. I can't stand not having the magnet. Everything falls off. The wera is nice cause the bit locks in so it can pull out.
I have some long bits for when a holder is too large.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Always 2" or longer. Want the best driver bits for grk? Buy the grk driver bits. If you're going into real hard material with the t-10 and you're using an impact you'll probably break the tip, use a predrill to prevent breaking the tip.


The GRK bits are absolute crap. Even with GRK screws they suck. GRK screws, however, are great.



Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Wera magnetic bit holder. I can't stand not having the magnet. Everything falls off. The wera is nice cause the bit locks in so it can pull out.
> I have some long bits for when a holder is too large.


Wera makes the best bit holders.

Wiha makes the best bits.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

long bits 99% of the time, i hate bit holders as the bit alwasy comes out when driving screws with my impact driver


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> The GRK bits are absolute crap. Even with GRK screws they suck. GRK screws, however, are great.


That's weird, I've been using grk t-10 driver tips for 10 years and they've performed great...


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> long bits 99% of the time, i hate bit holders as the bit alwasy comes out when driving screws with my impact driver


Same here. 

I keep this in my the top of my pouch with various types of bits. Impactor bits are worth the extra money if you use a impact driver very often.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> That's weird, I've been using grk t-10 driver tips for 10 years and they've performed great...



Try some Wihas or Weras and use that as your benchmark against the GRK's.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I have had nothing but good luck with the GRK long bits. They have outlasted most other long bits.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Never found a holder that will hold 100% of the time. I use long bits about 85% of the time. The only time I use a holder is when I need to change bits, however lately I have just pulled out my spare impact and loaded it with the other bit I needed.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

mobiledynamics said:


> Try some Wihas or Weras and use that as your benchmark against the GRK's.


I lose then before they break... how can I ask for better than that? I honestly can't think of the last time I broke a grk bit, it's been well over a year.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> long bits 99% of the time, i hate bit holders as the bit alwasy comes out when driving screws with my impact driver


The wera bit holder locks onto the bit as well as magnetic. Hasn't pulled a bit out yet.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Exactly TNT, I will just have 2 impacts loaded with each, LOL. Long bits for me, I go with Milwaukee or Irwin...I always use impacts for all screw driving, the only thing that goes in my drill are drill bits. So changing a bit on the impacts is flawless, plus my dewalts have a bit holder to keep a spare at base. Bits are always breaking and I have not found one that "out lasts" another. So I just buy in bulk and don't spend the extra money for a bit that might last 5 screws longer.

But long bits are the best for me, I have 2" and 6" always close and a few stubbies as needed.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I like bit holders because the magnet mainley. I can't stand screws falling off. I rather use a long 6" bit but the problem is
There's not magnet!

I was in home depot yesterday and saw dewalt had new bits.. they have a long 6" bit with a little magnet collar thing that attaches to the tip. So you get the benifit of the narrow shank so it can fit in tight places and the magnet. I'm really liking it.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

The magnet is nice, but I have circle magnets mounted in a few areas of the trailer and before I start working and want holding power, I just rub the end of the bit on the magnet and vola', magnetized. Lasts a few days easy


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> I like bit holders because the magnet mainley. I can't stand screws falling off. I rather use a long 6" bit but the problem is
> There's not magnet!
> 
> I was in home depot yesterday and saw dewalt had new bits.. they have a long 6" bit with a little magnet collar thing that attaches to the tip. So you get the benifit of the narrow shank so it can fit in tight places and the magnet. I'm really liking it.


Just magnetize your bits...it's pretty easy. Just need a magnet.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

mobiledynamics said:


> Have yet to find any good quality long bits in the Torx - either by Apex, Wiha or Wera...(preferred selections of bits). Curious what's you go to stash/method on driver bits


 I use Festool long torx bits in the centrotech holder, they work pretty good. I used to use Wera bit holders which work o.k, but if you can afford Festool then the centrotech holder works way better.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

I really like the DeWalt magnetic bit holders. Most holders are junk and either wobble or the magnet is so weak that the bit falls out.

You need pliers to pull the bit out of a DeWalt holder. :thumbsup:










And I can't tell that "impact" bits last any better. Here lately I just grab a couple 25 packs of 1" Irwin inserts and call it good.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

The DeWalt bit holders 95% of the time. Strong magnets and the clip really holds the tips in. Like said, pliers needed every time. 

Keep 6" square drives for Kreg screws and either 3 or 4" Milwaukee impact drivers for cheap doorknobs. The neck down in the bit gives max clearance. 

I can tell between normal drivers and impact drivers. Impacts will wear the tip off after time, normal shatters first usually. Metal frames doors will show the difference fast, most driving in wood the wood absorbs the impact.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> That's weird, I've been using grk t-10 driver tips for 10 years and they've performed great...


And I loved hamburger until I tried steak. :thumbsup:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The Dewalt bit holder above, is the one for me. It has a "C" ring on the inside. It will lock in your tips. Alot of times you do need a pair of plier to get them out. 
They are about $10 each. 
Fastenal also has the same thing in an off brand. http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/details/0224883
This is it, but I found them cheaper in the store. I think they were just over $3. Probably all made in Tiawan.
Irwin makes one with the "C" ring, but it is on the outside. I don't like it because it seems to spin against my thumb and finger. I would imagine it wouldn't hurt anything, but it feels like it could.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I use Festool long torx bits in the centrotech holder, they work pretty good. I used to use Wera bit holders which work o.k, but if you can afford Festool then the centrotech holder works way better.




Hmmm. Any issues with your green system. I recall reading awhile back on FOG, if I recall, about run-out issues with the centrotech system


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I mostly use a magnetic bit holder with short bits, and for pocket screws I use a long #2 square drive bit.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> And I loved hamburger until I tried steak. :thumbsup:


If they don't break before losing them... I fail to see how a different bit will be better? It's a damn torx driver, it's not like it strips, they just get dropped/misplaced/given to the customer/etc.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Long bits for me, I get sick of short tips getting left in the screw heads when using magnetic holders


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> If they don't break before losing them... I fail to see how a different bit will be better? It's a damn torx driver, it's not like it strips, they just get dropped/misplaced/given to the customer/etc.


I almost exclusively use GRK RSS 3/16"x3.5" lag screws. The torx tip that GRK sells deforms in the impact driver and gets stuck in the bit and you end up wrenching your impact from side to side to get it out.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

New dewalt stuff


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

This holder isant bad for 1" bits. The silver sleeve is the magnet and that little black ring gets tightened to hold the bit secure.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dewalt gave me that driver a few weeks ago to demo and see what I thought and haven't used it yet.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

mobiledynamics said:


> What camp do you fall in. Long Bits or just a long bit holder...
> 
> The majority of my fastener is Torx *GRX* and slowly finishing off my square drives.
> 
> ...


I use wiha power bits in 3.5 and 6 inch. I use T15, T20, T25 mostly.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

alboston said:


> I have had nothing but good luck with the GRK long bits. They have outlasted most other long bits.


My wiha bits outlast my GRK branded ones.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Am I the only person on this site still using #2 Phillips screws?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> Am I the only person on this site still using #2 Phillips screws?


yes:blink:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

m1911 said:


> yes:blink:


:sad:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> And I loved hamburger until I tried steak. :thumbsup:


I would say your more of a "Nuts and things" type of guy.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

The GRK RSS screws are used alot - in applications where you want a washer head application. Just recently started using their 1/4 x 1 1/2 for mediumish grade load panels. It's awesome.

I'm not sitting on 100+ caliburns. One day I'll get around to giving them another chance.
Tried a couple - did not like the results. They just sit around.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The caliburns are grks version of the tapcons blue masonary screws right?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> The caliburns are grks version of the tapcons blue masonary screws right?


Yep


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a few samples I was given but never got a Chance to use them. They sound good. So whats the verdict? No?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I have a few samples I was given but never got a Chance to use them. They sound good. So whats the verdict? No?


Never even seen one, I'm a hilti kwikcon user.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the kwikcons.

There alittle pricy so I only stock a few sizes of the the torx countersunk head which come in the silver finish. It sure is perfect for when the screws show like in thresholds in commercial settings.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know if it was this thread or another, but Wiha saw my kind words, went to my webpage to get my address and mailed me free bits for just saying nice things. Sweet freaking deal! These guys are great. I have even gotten free pliers and other wiha tools in my orders, all which have been superb.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

TBFGhost said:


> I don't know if it was this thread or another, but Wiha saw my kind words, went to my webpage to get my address and mailed me free bits for just saying nice things. Sweet freaking deal! These guys are great. I have even gotten free pliers and other wiha tools in my orders, all which have been superb.


Where do you order from?

Wiha sounds like a decent company. May have to give them a shot.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> I don't know if it was this thread or another, but Wiha saw my kind words, went to my webpage to get my address and mailed me free bits for just saying nice things. Sweet freaking deal! These guys are great. I have even gotten free pliers and other wiha tools in my orders, all which have been superb.


Never used them. Maybe if they sent me some I would sing their praises? :whistling


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

mobiledynamics said:


> Hmmm. Any issues with your green system. I recall reading awhile back on FOG, if I recall, about run-out issues with the centrotech system


No, it's worked perfect. What do you mean by run-out?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Run Out , aka, the wobble factor


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Robinson1 said:


> Am I the only person on this site still using #2 Phillips screws?



Only if I have to. Phillips is the worst with a impact driver.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Where do you order from?
> 
> Wiha sounds like a decent company. May have to give them a shot.


Wihatools.com


----------

